# Stanley No. 55 parts/restoration



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello everyone. This is only my second post but I'm hoping someone here can help me out. I just picked up a stanley no. 55 that's almost complete and came with all 4 sets of cutters. Stopped by a little mom and pop antique store and asked about hand planes and that was the only one they pulled out. She wanted $50 but I told her I only had $30 on me so she ended up letting it go for that. Pretty good deal right? The only thing is it's almost complete. So I am wondering if anyone here has extra parts laying around or one that they never use. I have already been on eBay and found quite a few parts but feel as though some are a little over priced. Some specific parts I am looking for are depth stops with thumb screws, the angle iron with center skate+shoe also with screws, and anything else you might have I might need. I have all the cutters and are in great shape so I don't need those. Also if you have any tips about the plane you're more then welcome to share!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Tyler, you suck, $30 for the cutters alone is insane!!! Wow!!!

I don't have parts, but the center skate is an oft-missing and expensive to replace part. My .02, suck it up and pay what you must to get to complete. You'll still be a couple hundred ahead of the game.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Post pictures of this plane. Maybe we can help you.


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

Haha I know! it looks like they have been in the boxes their whole life so only the top half has a little surface rust. Nothing a little sand paper can't take care of. It was missing the right fence and handle but I already have that ordered. I will post pictures once I got home from work. It is also missing the slicer/depth stop that goes on the back right of the plane. All the major parts are there just basically the extras that make it actually work good are missing. I am also missing the can stop but I can't figure out what that is even for.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like you've got a fine tool! Yeah, cam stop is totally non-essential. Looking fwd to the pics!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

This place has a handful of things you may need, though they are reproduction. (Page down a little to the 5-6 parts he has for the 55). I have a 45 and need a couple of things from them as well. You stole that plane, quite a gloat. YOU SUCK!


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay I thought so. Every picture I've seen online doesn't have it attached. I'm heading to a flea market today in hopes of either finding some parts (very unlikely) or that next jackpot.


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Fred for that post. I have been on there but would much rather like to keep everything original. I know no one else would even know but I would and that would drive me crazy haha. But thanks for the post!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Word of caution w/ StJBT. If it's not a stock item, it could take months to get your parts. DAMHIKT.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Considering the 55 sells for $250-500 when complete with cutters, I'd say you did well enough you can afford to buy the parts you need and still sell it for a profit.
nhplaneparts is the guy most likely to have what you need, and will combine shipping which will save you a lot.
http://stores.ebay.com/newhampshireplaneparts?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Deycart is the LJ that also sells plane parts right? Anyone know his ebay ID?

Funny enough I just picked up a good number of the parts you need, but they are not in such good shape.









Oh and let me introduce you to an LJ tradition. You suck! Because you got that for a great deal and we all want it.


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim I see you have the center skate there, does it also have the shoe? if its complete and not to bad I would love to take it off your hands. I'm starting to get the feeling that, I SUCK haha. That's okay, everybody has their good days. Mine was just a little better then most


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

$30? Definitely worth a holy crap, you suck!


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry about all the links.. but I don't know any other way to do it. Hope these help! On the right side where the depth stop goes you can see its broken however the person who had it before made a threaded hole on the side of where the stop slides for a screw.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Don! Looks much better


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You can use the image button, or just add an exclamation point (!) At the beginning and end of the link.


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh okay. I used the image button but erased all the ! I thought they would screw it up. Whoops I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually once another LJ Mos told me what the center skate parts go for, I was hoping to sell them and become independently wealthy. I'm sure we can work something out despite my hopes of buying a private island with the proceeds. They're not in perfect shape, but they are cleaning up better than I thought. They are currently in citric acid to clean up the rust. Here's a cropped version of the previous picture of those parts.










It has the auxiliary center bottom, the angle iron and adjusting screw, and one of the two shouldered thumbscrews you'd need. The center bottom foot is just below the center bottom but it is missing the screw to attach it. The other parts there are a cam rest without the screw and pin, a right fence, and a bag of cutters.


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

I have ordered a few parts off ebay just because I can't wait! I got the right fence with thumb screw's, the main depth stop for front right, and also some extra thumbscrews. Going to wait and look around some more before I pull the trigger on the other more expensive stuff.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

You can find most parts on Ebay. There's a couple sellers that specialize in them.
You might spend more on the parts than the plane but even so, you'll still come out ahead.


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

Yea I've already spent more on a few screws, fence, and depth stop. Still looking to see what other people have though!


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

I am also wondering if anyone has any ideas on restoration. It is such a complex plane I don't quite know where to start. I don't want to make it all shiny and brand new, I just want to clean all the dirt and rust off without ruining the patina. I've noticed from other forum posts that Don is quite the master restorer. So if there's some tips out there let's hear them!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

When I was a kid (and that was quit some time ago) I'd always get in trouble for taking stuff apart and not being able to get it back together.

I just learned to put it back together.

Tip, take pictures. People think your doing it to show off, when in reality your just making sure you know what goes were. Cleaning it up just helps know what you got!


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

Don, I also use to get in trouble for taking apart old VHS player's and anything else I could find. I have already started the tear down. Haven't taken pictures yet but that's because I'm not to far yet. I did start the task of cleaning the cutters but I'm starting to think sandpaper and glass will take me a year for 50+. Would it be possible to use a ROS or should I invest in a belt sander?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I managed to get an old craftsman belt sander which has a nice flat cast iron bed. I don't know what I'm going to do when it dies. A new one of decent quality is $5-600.00. The rubber coating on the drive wheels is already gone.


----------



## tylerh (Mar 15, 2015)

I was thinking maybe just a cheap handheld belt sander and stick it in the vise with belt up and stick the iron on a block of wood to just rub off the rust and shine them up. I already have a ROS though so I might try that first and see how it goes.


----------

